# Complex Migraine.



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the craziest thing that has happened to me. Just wanted to share.

I'd first like to let people know that I've always been intrigued with neurological things, mainly disorders. My biggest interest is Amnesia, and I want to have it for a very short period of time, one day (like 1 day.) Which is why I don't usually drink, but when I do, I get black out wasted everytime, so that I can get a glimpse of what it's like to completely forget everything you did for a few hours. It's such a fun and different feeling.

Also, while in a psychology class, we talked about some disorders where people lose abilities that they always had, such as losing the ability read, understand language, speak, write, etc... To me, that never made sense. How can you know what to say, yet when you go to say it, you can't put it out of your mouth? How can you not know how to control your mouth, and make it form the words that you are thinking!?

Well, this is where my story comes in.
-Symptom#1: On Tuesday, I left campus, and went to my wife's office to meet her. While there, I noticed I had a blind spot in my left eye. Kind of like when you look at the sun, and you can't see things for a bit. 

-Symptom#2: We then got in the car, and I started driving, I noticed my right hand went numb. Then the right side of my lips. Then my forearm, and ceiling of my mouth. Eventually my tongue and bottom of the inside of my mouth. At this point, I told my wife she should drive, cause this was really weird. At first I thought it was just a random weird thing, that it was just getting numb. But then, things went even stranger.

-Symptom#3: While talking to my wife, I noticed that I was having trouble saying words. Like I kept stumbling over wrong syllables. I realized I literally was unable to talk normally. I could get like 2-3 words out, and the rest was complete gibberish. I then started reading billboard out loud, to see how bad it was. I could think of the words, and read them in my head, but as soon as I tried to put them out, my mouth just did its own thing.

-Symptoms#whatever: After about 20 minutes total, everything went back to normal. And 15 minutes after, I started getting a headache on the left side of my brain, and puking. We looked online, and it seems like I had a Minor-Stroke. Awesome. So my wife insisted I go to the hospital, even though I didn't want to, because I'm stubborn for some reason.

In the end, we found out I had a Complex Migraine. Pretty much, your brain muscles spasm and cut off circulation to your brain, making things go crazy, and it actually mimics a stroke, without the detrimental effects after a real stroke. Afterwards, you get a hardcore headache, along with puking.

I had to go through an MRI to make sure it wasn't a stroke, and that thing was awesome. Everyone complained that there is a bunch of magnets banging against the walls, but it actually sounds like techno... I even fell a little asleep in there, after 30 mins. 

I'm actually a very laid back person. When I was talking gibberish, I was actually cracking up. I must've looked like a retard, saying gibberish things, and then just laughing at myself. The whole experience was fun, and I got to be on the other side of the "person can't speak, even though he can" thing, but it was also kinda scary once you wait for the MRI results, hoping there's nothing serious in there. I hope it never happens again, since once is enough.

While in the hospital, everyone kept asking me, "Oh, so the same thing happened to you, as the reporter?"
I had no idea what they were talking about, so I looked it up, and here it is. To anyone wondering, and hasn't seen it, this is EXACTLY what I sounded like. She also had Complex Migraine, even though people called it a stroke when it first happened.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHkYzNQrj0k


----------



## cubernya (Sep 9, 2011)

Good thing your wife insists you go to the hospital. I read #3 and immediately thought stroke (even though it wasn't)


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 9, 2011)

cool excluding puke


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 9, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> it seems like I had a Minor-Stroke. Awesome.


 
LMFAO I laughed so much on this part.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Good thing your wife insists you go to the hospital. I read #3 and immediately thought stroke (even though it wasn't)


 Yeah, that's what everyone thinks. Especially since it has the same symptoms. The only difference is how it comes about, and the after effects.

Something I wish I had done while it was happening, is to solve a cube, and see if I still could.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Sep 9, 2011)

One word: Whoa O.O


----------



## Kian (Sep 9, 2011)

This sort of cognitive failure is ALWAYS something that should make you go to the hospital. I'm glad you didn't have a stroke, but TIAs are much more common than people realize and much of the lasting damage they can cause may be reduced or eliminated with prompt medical treatment.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool (assuming no lasting effects.)

Side note, do you still play MH3? I've seen a lot of forum posts by you, unless someone shares your exact username.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Sep 9, 2011)

Migraines suck more than anything. I hope you don't get any more. Anyway maybe in psychology you don't cover this sort of stuff but I'm doing first year med (kinda) and we're currently doing the brain and if you're interested you could google Broca's speech area and Wernicke's speech area. In short, Broca's tells the motor systems of your brain what muscles to move to form words/speech and Wernicke's translates sounds into words. Its pretty interesting how they all send signals to each other and the amount of stuff that goes on for you to hear someone talk, understand what they're saying, think of what you want to say back, say it, then be able to understand what you're saying and ensure it makes sense. All that happens super quick. Pretty cool how you find this huge medical trauma you went through funny, I'd be freaking out.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to the blind spot 

I have had two migraine attacks but never progressed past your symptom #1.

First time was about 6 years ago while working in the lab. I was reading a formulation sheet when I noticed a small blurry spot wherever I was focussing on. In the spot there was a sort of "zigzagging" effect.

This spot quickly became bigger and eventually resulted in general blurry-ness on the right side of things I focussed on.
And I really mean the right side only; when I looked at peoples faces half of it would be fuzzy.

Pretty creepy experience. 
My collegues brought me to the hospital where I was diagnosed with "Migraine with aura".
The headache never became too bad.

2nd occurence was just a few weeks ago...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 9, 2011)

TIAs are generally the warning before the real stroke.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kian said:


> This sort of cognitive failure is ALWAYS something that should make you go to the hospital. I'm glad you didn't have a stroke, but TIAs are much more common than people realize and much of the lasting damage they can cause may be reduced or eliminated with prompt medical treatment.


I thank my wife for being the more responsible one.





Tim Major said:


> Sounds pretty cool (assuming no lasting effects.)
> 
> Side note, do you still play MH3? I've seen a lot of forum posts by you, unless someone shares your exact username.


 Yes, that is me. I know what forums you're talking about, and I used to be a huge regular on that MH3 board for over a year. I stopped playing a few months ago, which resulted in me not posting on that board anymore. Did you start playing recently, and saw my posts? Or did you see my posts in the past, when I still was active there?





BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Migraines suck more than anything. I hope you don't get any more. Anyway maybe in psychology you don't cover this sort of stuff but I'm doing first year med (kinda) and we're currently doing the brain and if you're interested you could google Broca's speech area and Wernicke's speech area. In short, Broca's tells the motor systems of your brain what muscles to move to form words/speech and Wernicke's translates sounds into words. Its pretty interesting how they all send signals to each other and the amount of stuff that goes on for you to hear someone talk, understand what they're saying, think of what you want to say back, say it, then be able to understand what you're saying and ensure it makes sense. All that happens super quick. Pretty cool how you find this huge medical trauma you went through funny, I'd be freaking out.


I only briefly took some psychology classes for requirements, but I tend to look stuff like these on my own, as I found out about them. I didn't know about these parts and their relationships, but I'm really interested now. Thanks for that. 





Cubenovice said:


> Welcome to the blind spot
> 
> I have had two migraine attacks but never progressed past your symptom #1.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean by the weird blindspot. Mine was smaller, but the same effect. If I looked at the date "November 9th, 2011," and I stared at the #9, I could see the word "Novemeber" next to it, but I couldn't see the #2011.

When I looked at my phone's clock, and I looked at the hour, I couldn't tell what the minutes were. I had to look directly at it, to see it.





jms_gears1 said:


> TIAs are generally the warning before the real stroke.


 Yep, which is why we were glad it wasn't a TIA.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 9, 2011)

amazing.


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't understand why you weren't headed to the hospital straight away.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2011)

nickcolley said:


> I don't understand why you weren't headed to the hospital straight away.





ElectricDoodie said:


> because I'm stubborn


Right there.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Yes, that is me. I know what forums you're talking about, and I used to be a huge regular on that MH3 board for over a year. I stopped playing a few months ago, which resulted in me not posting on that board anymore. Did you start playing recently, and saw my posts? Or did you see my posts in the past, when I still was active there?


 
I started playing a couple of months ago. Often I've Googled something, found a thread or question that you have posted in. I have an account, different name but I've only posted once.
I wonder if any other cubers play MH games. I know Nakaji did, idk if he still does.


----------



## 24653483361 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's awful, I'm glad it wasn't a stroke. Today actually, about 20 minutes after I ran a bit, I had a blind spot in my left eye. This lingered for about 40-50 minutes, until it stopped in math, and about right after the blind spot went away I had an awful headache. I think I had more of fatigue, but I thought of this thread when it happened.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 10, 2011)

I have this happen to me every few months or so......It sucks.(I'm just glad I don't throw up in the end) I tried cubing once and quite honestly I don't recommend it, as I actually began to feel worse.(Now that I think about it I actually got those solves on video and they are on youtube). 


Spoiler










Looking back the only reason I did roux there is because I couldn't focus enough during F2L to do fast enough solves.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Sep 10, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> (I'm just glad I don't throw up in the end).



What, really? I get super nauseous when I have migraines and usually feel better after throwing up.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 10, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I started playing a couple of months ago. Often I've Googled something, found a thread or question that you have posted in. I have an account, different name but I've only posted once.
> I wonder if any other cubers play MH games. I know Nakaji did, idk if he still does.


Yeah, I used to be really good. I studied the Damage Formula, and was one of the best with the GS. I only gave advice about GS, since it's what I knew the most about. I was kind of an Elitist, and you'll find many posts by me, where I have heated arguments with people.

Also, I've made a Monster Hunter thread on here before, in which Nakaji posted. He said that he still played randomly, and would play with me. The problem is that MHTri is region-locked, which means I can't play with people from Japan, unless I hack my Wii, which I don't want to do. 

I now play MHP3rd, which is in Japanese, and I use Ad-Hoc to play it online.






24653483361 said:


> That's awful, I'm glad it wasn't a stroke. Today actually, about 20 minutes after I ran a bit, I had a blind spot in my left eye. This lingered for about 40-50 minutes, until it stopped in math, and about right after the blind spot went away I had an awful headache. I think I had more of fatigue, but I thought of this thread when it happened.


When I talked to the doctors, they said the cause of it is a lack of blood to the brain. I believe your blindspot was a lack of blood to your brain, like when people get lightheaded after doing a rigorous exercise. And usually, after the blood comes back to the brain, you get a headache.

Just a guess of mine, after reading it up.





ZamHalen said:


> I have this happen to me every few months or so......It sucks.(I'm just glad I don't throw up in the end) I tried cubing once and quite honestly I don't recommend it, as I actually began to feel worse.(Now that I think about it I actually got those solves on video and they are on youtube).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow, sucks that you constantly get them. How bad does it get? Do you also have speech impairment?






BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> What, really? I get super nauseous when I have migraines and usually feel better after throwing up.


I threw up 4 times in an hour during the migraine, and still wouldn't go away. It just went away with time. 

Funny thing is, I literally hate throwing up. Hate is not even strong enough of a word to describe my feeling for vomiting.
I'm 24 years old, and I SCREAM when I throw up. Everyone can hear it, and it's horrible. It sounds like someone is stabbing me. I also tear up...

So, I threw up in the hospital, and when I walked out of the bathroom, everyone is staring at me, since they heard me. And it looks like I've been crying...


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 10, 2011)

My mom sometimes gets those, but as soon as she sees the blind spot, the takes Asprin which helps a lot. (Probably because it thins the blood and makes it easier for it to go back in the brain)


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't ever feel nausea when it happens, but feel majorly disoriented. As for the gibberish, I don't speak much when I feel like this and try to relax (which really helps) so I couldn't tell you anything about that. It doesn't happen constantly and I haven't had a migraine since maybe early spring but its bound to happen again...... eventually........


----------

